# Sailing specific songs



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going winter crazy already. 

There are a few threads like this, but I'm trying to collect songs specifically about sailing or sailors. Not fav songs while sailing, we've done that. 

Doesn't matter the era or genre or even if you like them, I will sort them out. Beaches, oceans, and particularly stinkpots don't count. The song needs to be about sailing or sailors, but it doesn't have to be in the title.

Here are a few to get started. Got any?? Its going to be a long winter.........

Come sail away - Styx
Cool change - Little River Band
Soul of a Sailor - Kenny Chesney
Sailing - Christopher Cross
Sail Away - Randy Newman
Sail On - Commodores
Son of a son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffet
Brandi - Looking glass
Sloop John B - Beach Boys


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Cabin fever already here in NY as well Check out Gordon Bok. Gordon Bok Official Site


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyle Lovett - "If I had a boat".


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jimrafford said:


> Lyle Lovett - "If I had a boat".


That song cracks me up.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ship - Fred Eaglesmith


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Ditto on Lyle.
Best lyrics ever:
"Kiss my ass, i bought a boat, I'm going out to sea..."

Matt Mays and El Torpedo, Building a Boat:






Split Enz, 6 months in a leaky boat:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Boats to Build - Guy Clark*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Mariners Revenge Song - The Decemberists*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Shiver me Timbers - Tom Waits*


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

These are not strictly sailing but here is our list:

Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald Gordon Lightfoot
Message in a bottle-- TYhe Police
Yellow Submarine-- Beatles
Calypso-- John Denver
Love theme from Titanic-- Kenny G
Down Under-- Men at Work
Bridge over troubled Water-- Simon and Garfunkle
Beyond the Sea-- Bobby Darren
Captain of a Shipwrek-- Neil Diamond
Octopuss's Garden-- Beatles
Into the Ocean-- Blue October
as well as some previously listed.


----------



## BlackOak (Apr 8, 2010)

If I Had a Boat by Tony Furtado is better imho than Lyle..but thats just me

Cool Change - Little River Band


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Keep 'em coming. But "boat" has to imply sailboat in the song or it doesn't qualify. If I'm playing it from the cockpit and a nearby stinkpotter start to get all jiggy with it, it will be a failure.


----------



## BlackOak (Apr 8, 2010)

Orinoco Flow - either Enya or Celtic Women both are good


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

glassdad said:


> These are not strictly sailing but here is our list:
> 
> Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald Gordon Lightfoot
> Message in a bottle-- TYhe Police
> ...


There are some great songs here, Gdad, but I'm looking for sailing and sailors. Edmond was a stinkpotter, RIP. Water, beaches, Sea, Ocean, don't qualify.

Bring on the Sailing folks !!!!!!

p.s. I just went out and bought a half gallon of Mt. Gay Rum to remind me of summer.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BlackOak said:


> Orinoco Flow - either Enya or Celtic Women both are good


Good add!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Barnacle Bill The Sailor - Bix Beiderbecke
The Flying Dutchman - Richard Wagner
Pirates - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
A Salty Dog - Procol Harum
Wave Over Wave - Great Big Sea
Jolly Roving Tar - Great Big Sea
Rant & Roar - Great Big Sea
Donkey Riding - Great Big Sea
Lukey - Great Big Sea


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Some good ones above, I've never heard of. Great stuff !!


----------



## TriKaya (Oct 12, 2009)

"Ride Captain Ride" - Blues Image
"Single Handed Sailor" - Dire Straits


----------



## BlackOak (Apr 8, 2010)

Beyond the Sea - Bobby Darrin (i think) Not sure is Sinatra did this one.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

"Sailing On" by Slackstring......


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BlackOak said:


> Beyond the Sea - Bobby Darrin (i think) Not sure is Sinatra did this one.


Classic !!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Reasons - Chris Rea*


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys: I'm Shipping up To Boston


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Biscaya - Nordseekind*






I have no idea what they are singing but the visual is worth the watching.


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

What do you do with a drunken Salior


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL..... who ever knew the words to Louie Louie. 

Love the international stuff I've never heard of.

Drunken Sailor, of course, another classic. I heard an Irish band play it in Aidens in Bristol this past summer. It really inspired the Guinness consumption, as if we needed any inspiration.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

If I may, a terrific song by Jimmy Buffet... "False Echos"
Helluva tribute song... Since it refers to signal jacks I assumed it was a sailing vessel... now looking it up I think it was a steam vessel.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Several Jimmy Buffett songs refer to sailing, but my favorite is a tear jerker called "A Pirate Looks At 40."






Cheers from an old pirate on the ICW,

Gary


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

A lot of them are good, but here's my favorite:






dick


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

not to be missed 
"Ship"
Jerry Joseph and the Jackmormons . . .
available on newest release, Happybook


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Surprised no one mentioned "Wooden Ships" by CSNY or the boat that inspired it "Mayan"
David Crosby's Wooden Ship is For Sale
Or "Sail Away" by David Gray


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm your Captain - Grand Funk Railroad
Lost Sailor - The Grateful Dead

But My Favorite:






When The Ship Comes In
by Bob Dylan

Oh the time will come up
When the winds will stop
And the breeze will cease to be a'breathin'
Like the stillness in the wind
Before the hurricane begins
The hour when the ship comes in

And the sea will split
And the ship will hit
And the shoreline sands will be a'shakin'
And the tide will sound
And the waves will pound
And the morning will be breakin'

Oh the fishes will laugh
As they swim out of the path
And the seagulls will be a'smilin'
And the rocks on the sand
Will proudly stand
The hour that the ship comes in

And the words that are used
For to get the ship confused
Will not be understood as they're spoken
For the chains of the sea
Will have busted in the night
And be buried at the bottom of the ocean

A song will lift,
As the mainsail shifts
And the boat drifts out to the shoreline
And the sun will respect
Every face on the deck
The hour that the ship comes in

And the sands will roll
Out a carpet of gold
For your weary toes to be a'touchin'
And the ship's wise men
Will remind you once again
That the whole wide world is watchin'

Oh the foe will rise
With the sleep still in their eyes
And they'll jerk from their beds and think they're dreamin'
And they'll pinch themselves and squeal
And they'll know that it's for real
The hour when the ship comes in

And they'll raise their hands
Sayin' "We'll meet all your demands"
And we'll shout from the bow "Your days are numbered"
And like the pharoah's triumph
They'll be drownded in the tide
Like Goliath they'll be conquered


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

*"Navegar é preciso, viver não é preciso"* "Sailings is a need, not living": a famous saying used by old Portuguese sailors and used by the Poet Fernando Pessoa on a famous poem, has origin on an old Roman Saying.






A Caetano Veloso song.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

How about Orinoco Flow, by Enya? I love that one, and it says "Sail away, sail away, sail away".


----------



## csalatti (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know if anyone mentioned Stan Rogers yet, but he has many nautically themed songs. "Cliffs of Baccalleu" (sp.?) being my favorite. There are also several musical versions of "Christmas at Sea" by R.L. Stevenson (I think). I always break that one out when the time for the Fat Guy approaches.

Chris


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kokomo by The Beach Boys

Changes in Lattitudes by Jimmy Buffet

One Particular Harbor by Jimmy Buffet

More than This by Roxy Music

Dreadlock Holiday by 10CC


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Dylan - Boots of Spanish Leather*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Stan Rogers - Northwest Passage*

Someone else mentioned Stan Rogers and so should they. What a gem he was.

Pretty much anything he ever did would be apt for this thread I guess but this is a personal favourite, gives me goose pimples.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I am surprised you all missed:

_Row, Row, Row Your Boat
_

And before you go ballistic - there was a lost verse that explained they were rowing ashore from their schooner to get more rum.

Rik


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*South Australia - The Pogues*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Sail Away - Neil Young*


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for a pleasant distraction from all the other crap going on.
I'm thinking about Lyle right now. 
I was in Grand Cayman for my 40th. Forget the guys name "barefoot something". Was supposed to be the caymans version of Buffet. Played "pirate looks at 40" for me. Will never forget that evening.


Minnewaska said:


> I'm going winter crazy already.
> 
> There are a few threads like this, but I'm trying to collect songs specifically about sailing or sailors. Not fav songs while sailing, we've done that.
> 
> ...


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

It fun to have the words to some chanties printed and kept on board. Visitors have fun with them (kids and adults after a few brews).

Sail Delmarva: Sea Chanties ...

We have a longer list on-board. Add...
* Rovin
* Haul Away Joe
* Blow the Winds
* Boney


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

My daughter's lullabyes:

The Flying Dutchman - as performed by John Roberts and Tony Barrand
Blow the Man Down - as performed by John Roberts and Tony Barrand
The Ballad of Magellan - Animaniacs

Borderline:

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star - one of the verses is about celestial nav
Kingston Town - Harry Bellafonte ("I took a trip on a sailing ship", so there)


----------



## murkehaze (Jan 11, 2006)

How about "I am sailing" by Rod Stewart (may just be titled "Sailing" its been a little while since I listened to the album)


----------



## murkehaze (Jan 11, 2006)

I would also chuck in 'Sitting on the dock of the bay" by whomever you like, it has been done by many singers!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

murkehaze said:


> I would also chuck in 'Sitting on the dock of the bay" by whomever you like, it has been done by many singers!


Unfortunately it doesn't meet minne's "sailing specific" requirement, and respectfully, there is only ONE version.
Otis.
period.

But, on our boat "Sittin' " is a playlist staple.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Stan Rogers - Northwest Passage*



tdw said:


> Someone else mentioned Stan Rogers and so should they. What a gem he was.
> 
> Pretty much anything he ever did would be apt for this thread I guess but this is a personal favourite, gives me goose pimples.


Liked Stan Rogers voice...nice singing. Thanks for that. Never heard of him before. Where's he from?

Also another song..."Michael row the boat ashore" by the Highwaymen; an oldie. Showing my age here!


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

rikhall said:


> I am surprised you all missed:
> 
> _Row, Row, Row Your Boat
> _
> ...


I've never heard that version..or verse. Can you tell what the whole thing is? I'd really like to know.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't meet minne's "sailing specific" requirement, and respectfully, there is only ONE version.
> Otis.
> period.
> 
> But, on our boat "Sittin' " is a playlist staple.


That's right on all. Great song and Otis is the only version.

However, its not sailing specific so doesn't qualify. I'll take ships if its clear they are talking about sailing ships, but Otis doesn't. There have been some GREAT adds above. But beaches, oceans, nautical, etc are sneaking in and don't count.

Keep the sailing/sailor songs coming !! This has been great.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

row, row, row your boat,
quickly 'cross the bay,
Hit the shore and then the store,
cuz the sloop's dry of Mt. Gay...


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

This is one you can improvise to:

Way, hay up she rises
Way, hay up she rises
Way, hay up she rises
Earlye in the morning!

What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
Earlye in the morning?

Then each of the following lines you repeat three times followed by "Earlye in the morning"


Put him in the scuppers with the hose pipe on him

or

Hoist him aboard with a running bowline

or

Make him turn at shining bright work

or

Put him in a boat and row him over

OR you can start making your own ****e up.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

"Sail" by AWOLNATION


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I will admit that humming Drunken Sailor in my head for the past day has been pleasantly overcome by Dock of the Bay. Thanks!!

But Otis still doesn't count.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Fado (destiny) is the typical Lisbon kind of music, kind of an older blue.

This one is about a Canoa, that is a type of old sailing boat. It is a famous song around here. Well, it is special for me not only because it is a great song but also because my first boat was a 80 year old Canoa that I have recovered.

If someone is interested on the letter you can find it here and run it by a translator.

CANOAS DO TEJO - Carlos do Carmo (letra e vídeo)






Ir this one, also a very popular one about Sailing away:


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am searching for a maritime fisherman's song I used to hear on CBC back in the 70's. "Ory Get Your Dory, There are Herring in the Bay". Anyone ever heard it or have any ideas where I can look? I am stipulating it was either a sailing dory or working from a sail powered carrying boat. Ha!

Down


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

bljones said:


> row, row, row your boat,
> quickly 'cross the bay,
> Hit the shore and then the store,
> cuz the sloop's dry of Mt. Gay...


Oh my gosh...amazing! And we had to look up Mt. Gay, because we've never heard of it, but it turns out it's the oldest rum from Barbados made in 1703 and specifically for the sailing community. That's too much. What fun! Thanks for sending!! That was truly a learning experience for us.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

How about the one by Chris de Burgh called "Sailing Away". (He's looking at the boats in the harbor and as they sail away...does that count?) 

Here's an unusual one by Michelle Shocked "It must be luff" I don't really remember the words to this song though, so it may not qualify.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Friggin' in the Riggin' - The Sex Pistols.

I actually spend quite a bit of time curating my Yacht Rock playlist. Here's the most recent incarnation, which assembled following the sudden death of my music server:

The Untimely Demise of the Mac Mini | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

One of my own songs:
http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=9439959&ac=now

I know there are a lot of sailors who make music. Might be interesting to have a thread just for that.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

smurphny said:


> One of my own songs:
> Myspace Music Player
> 
> I know there are a lot of sailors who make music. Might be interesting to have a thread just for that.


Very nice, Steve. Love the image your words conjure up in my mind. Can almost hear the winds blowing. That would be another great thread...sailors who make their own music. Wonder how many are out there.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A maybe? The Crystal Ship - The Doors.

I figure the thousand girls and thousand thrills should qualify it.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

gfh said:


> Friggin' in the Riggin' - The Sex Pistols.
> 
> I actually spend quite a bit of time curating my Yacht Rock playlist. Here's the most recent incarnation, which assembled following the sudden death of my music server:
> 
> The Untimely Demise of the Mac Mini | Sailing Fortuitous


Sorry, 188.81.238.168 has been banned.?

That's what I get

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> One of my own songs:
> Myspace Music Player
> 
> I know there are a lot of sailors who make music. Might be interesting to have a thread just for that.


Practically cheating, but well done. Well done indeed.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dsullyec1 said:


> Here's an unusual one by Michelle Shocked "It must be luff" I don't really remember the words to this song though, so it may not qualify.


Can you find a link to the song? All others I've found in youtube or similar. I found another Michelle Shocked song and liked it, but can't find this one. I did find the lyrics and it clearly qualifies.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PCP said:


> Sorry, 188.81.238.168 has been banned.?
> 
> That's what I get
> 
> ...


Paulo, Tried just now and no problem. Doesn't upset my fire wall, anti virus or spyware programs. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi MW,
I couldn't find that particular song anywhere. They don't appear to have in on a video, but you can hear it online. I don't know if I can put the name of the site on here though for fear of being kicked off. EEEK!!! It's a cute song...in the format of a 1920's swing song. She's a cutie.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dsullyec1 said:


> Hi MW,
> I couldn't find that particular song anywhere. They don't appear to have in on a video, but you can hear it online. I don't know if I can put the name of the site on here though for fear of being kicked off. EEEK!!! It's a cute song...in the format of a 1920's swing song. She's a cutie.


I only need the audio. If I like it, I'm going to itunes to buy them anyway.

Lots of other website are linked here. Youtube all over the place. Even other sailing sites end up linked. Doubt its a worry, unless you have a commercial interest.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, as a disclaimer, I just do music for fun nowadays. Don't know why there's a buy option on the website. I tried to upload an Mp3 directly to Sailnet but it didn't work. If anyone ever bought my music, I have never seen a dime So I'm not hawking music here.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> I only need the audio. If I like it, I'm going to itunes to buy them anyway.
> 
> Lots of other website are linked here. Youtube all over the place. Even other sailing sites end up linked. Doubt its a worry, unless you have a commercial interest.


Hi MW...ok...I just copy and pasted the link for you...but you can only hear a sample of it here. Gives you the idea though.

Must Be Luff - Michelle Shocked on Pandora Internet Radio - Listen Free

Hope this will take you to it easily.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

PCP said:


> Sorry, 188.81.238.168 has been banned.?
> 
> That's what I get
> 
> ...


Sorry, fixed.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

gfh said:


> Sorry, fixed.


Yes it is. Nice list

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Stan Rogers - Northwest Passage*



dsullyec1 said:


> Liked Stan Rogers voice...nice singing. Thanks for that. Never heard of him before. Where's he from?
> 
> Also another song..."Michael row the boat ashore" by the Highwaymen; an oldie. Showing my age here!


Stan Rogers was Canadian folk singer. He died in the Air Canada fire in Cincinnati. I saw him live when he played the folk clubs in Calgary, where he he had a huge following.

This song is about the the recently re-launched Bluenose.






Every Canadian knows the Bluenose.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Another Stan Rogers sailing song - Barrett's Privateers


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Rant and Roar - Great Big Sea






Lukey's Boat - Great Big Sea






Lots of Great Big Sea is about the sea - go figure


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Great thread, good to see Jack(and others) have Stan Rogers covered.

The two songs below should be added to the list;

Dougie MacLean. Ready For The Storm 





Tanglefoot - Traighli Bay 





John

p.s I am pretty sure I have mentioned Tanglefoot in a past thread similar to this one. They are worth re-mentioning, their live album is great from start to finish. If you like the above song you will like the album;

Captured Alive: Amazon.ca: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61JPXwy%[email protected]@[email protected]@61JPXwy%2BwfL


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Couldn't help it-another Bok






Not exactly about a rag man but a timeless sea song about a place and time I know well...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Downeaster Alexa is a trick song. While there is a Downeaster sailboat, he is referring to the lobster/fishing vessel, which was made by a different company, so I can't let it on the list. Great song though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Dance to Your Daddy (aka When the Boat Comes In)*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Single Handed Sailor - Dire Straits*


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Downeaster Alexa is a trick song. While there is a Downeaster sailboat, he is referring to the lobster/fishing vessel, which was made by a different company, so I can't let it on the list. Great song though.


Yes, it's a song about the baymen on LI. None of them have raised a sail in quite some time. (Some have stays'ls.) Having been a bayman on LI and knowing the issues, I love the song. The scrolling artwork is beautiful!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Silver Raven - Gene Clark*


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Forty-Seven Ginger-Headed Sailors - Hugh Laurie*


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Anything by Dayton Colie meets your strict requirements....

Railmeat Waitin' to Party and Skiff Sailing are probably his best efforts.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> Yes, it's a song about the baymen on LI. None of them have raised a sail in quite some time. (Some have stays'ls.) Having been a bayman on LI and knowing the issues, I love the song. The scrolling artwork is beautiful!


Stays'ls, I will have to think about that one. I've known quite a few Baymen and do like the song quite a bit. Its fun hearing my stomping grounds in the lyrics. I'm going to consider whether I sneak it in and see if people can find the one that doesn't technically refer to sailing.

I bet most around my neck of the woods don't pick up on it.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Single Handed Sailor - Dire Straits*

Love Dire Straights. One of my favorite bands in the 80's. I'd forgotten they made a sailing song. Good find.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Came across two new ones myself:

Sail on - Bob Seger
Sailing nights - Bob Seger

Seger is an avid sailor and I believe has raced, if not won, the Chicago-Mac race.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Came across two new ones myself:
> 
> Sail on - Bob Seger
> Sailing nights - Bob Seger
> ...


COOL! Really like Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band. Will listen to these songs to jog my memory.

Did you hear Must be Luff by Michelle Shocked on the link I sent you?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Let's have some famous ones





















*and some nice ones*
















*and a really old one* based on a true story happened in 1565 The song is around since then and many generations of Portugue had learned to sing on his first years of school. Me too


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

PCP said:


> Let's have some famous ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great collection of old sea songs.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sail away with me- david gray
soul of a sailor- kenny chesney


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The sea is central to Portuguese culture so we have a lot of good songs about the sea, boats, sailors and I don't want to monopolize the thread but I just remember a funny one that was a big success some years ago:

*"Sailor's live"*

I guess the images says it all:


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

Although this song mentions sailing Barefoot Man has many more about boats, sailing, drinking, etc. Here is a clip of my favorite performer in my favorite place, Abaco Bahamas.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dsullyec1 said:


> ......Did you hear Must be Luff by Michelle Shocked on the link I sent you?


I did. Nice song, thanks for find the link.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Love seeing all the ideas. I listen to each and every one. 

I found another, I think.

Sea Cruise - Herman's Hermits

If you just cut and paste the title and artist into a google search, you usually get a youtube link among the first replies.

I actually saw Herman's Hermits play a concert in Annapolis about a year or two back at Ram's Head. It was hilarious!! Was pretty convinced I wasn't going to like it, but we had a great time. After that, I'm certain these guys are referring to a Sea Cruise on a sailboat!

p.s. Peter Noone is in his mid-60s now and hasn't lost a note!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Red Sails in the Sunset - The Beatles


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

And another....

Boats to Build - Guy Clark

If you google it, you typically easily find a youtube or other link. If you add the work "lyrics" after the title and artist, you will also find those. (That's how I check on submissions  )

I really appreciate embedding the youtube links, but I'm finding the thread is getting slower to load and we have a lot of winter ahead !! I say, we're just getting warmed up!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Love seeing all the ideas. I listen to each and every one.
> 
> I found another, I think.
> 
> ...


I hate to play the "Otis" card again, but the only version of Sea Cruise to play is Freddy Cannon's original, and if you give it a listen you'll hear a pretty un-sailboat- like horn blowing during the "ooooh whee"s.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> And another....
> 
> Boats to Build - Guy Clark
> 
> ...


Minne .... see page one .... 

If you also have a look at the Song Chain thread which has some 15,000 posts most of which are video links you'll see that the links don't really seem to slow the thing down. I'm noticing SailNet is in SnailNet mode this morning so I'm thinking its simply the ebb and flow, speed wise.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Boat rap!

Oh my god
Becky, look at that boat
Its so big
She looks like one of those production guys boats
Who understands those production boat guys
They only sail to her because she looks like a floating condo
I mean her stern
It's just so big
I can't believe it's so round
It's just out there
I mean, it's gross
Look, she's just so cat

*rap*
I like big boats and I can not lie
You other sailors can't deny
That when a boat sails in with an itty bitty bow into a tight space
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up tough
Cuz you notice that boat is stuffed
Deep in the beam she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya 
And take your picture
My yachties tried to warn me
But that stern you got
Make Me so horney
Ooh, rump of smooth hull
You say you wanna get in my slip
Well use me use me cuz you aint that average cruisy 

I've seen them sailin 
To hell with a trimin
She's Sweat, Wet, got it goin like a turbo vette

I'm tired of sailors and magazines
Saying narrow sterns are the thing
Take the average sailor and ask him that
She gotta pack much in back

So Fellas (yeah) Fellas(yeah)
Has your boat got the butt (hell yeah)
Well sail it, sail it, sail it, sail it, sail that healthy butt
Baby got back

I like'em round and big
And when I'm throwin a gig
I just can't help myself
I'm actin like an animal
Now here's my scandal

I wanna get you home
And UH, double up UH UH
I aint talkin bout This Old Boat
Cuz wooden parts were made for toys
I wannem real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Don's in trouble
Beggin for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at sailin’ videos
Knockin those Hunters sailin like hoes
You can have them J-boats
I'll keep my boat like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul boats
I wanna get with ya
I won't cus or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna --
Til the break of dawn
Baby Got it sailin on
Alot of sailors won't like this song
Cuz them punks lie to hit it and quit it
But I'd rather sail and play
Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the wind on

So ladies (yeah), Ladies (yeah)
Do you wanna roll in my boat (yeah)
Then turn around
Check it out
Even Swan boys got to shout
Baby got back

Yeah baby
When it comes to boats
Sailing Forums ain't got nothin to do with my selection
11’ beam and 5’ draft
Only if she's 22’ 

So your boat throws a single spreader
Playin workout tapes with an outboard
But your outboard ain't got any sail power to drive at bun
My anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hun
You can do cutters or ketches, but please don't lose that butt
Some sailors wanna play that hard role 
And tell you that the stern and beam ain't gold
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So some sailors says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that
Cuz your volume is large and your curves are kickin
And I'm thinkin bout stickin

To the narrow beam boats in the magazines
You be missin the cruiser thing
Give me a Hunter I can't resist her
Narrow berths and small cockpits did miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
Cuz his boat wasn’t on my list
He had game but he chose to miss 'em
And pulled up quick to get with 'em
So sailors if the butt is round
And you wanna triple X throw down
Dial 1-900-DONALOT and kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back
Baby got back
Big in tha middle and she got much back x4


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Dogtown - Harry Chapin*

Hoping this fits if only cos it has to be set in days of commercial sail ....


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

and this one? great song!!! Bought the record back in 69


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Around the Wild Cape Horn - Ralph McTell*


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tdw said:


> Minne .... see page one ....
> 
> If you also have a look at the Song Chain thread which has some 15,000 posts most of which are video links you'll see that the links don't really seem to slow the thing down. I'm noticing SailNet is in SnailNet mode this morning so I'm thinking its simply the ebb and flow, speed wise.


That's great news. I'll post more links myself. Thanks.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Great thread. Here's a few more from Great Big Sea. Saw them in Toronto in '05, awesome in concert.

*Great Big Sea*
Captain Kidd
Harbor Lecou (more about fooling around than sailing, but schooner mentioned)
French Shore
Barque in the harbour

That about covers what I have from GBS that hasn't already been covered. Here's some other stuff:

The seven deadly sins - Flogging Molly
Tobacco Island - Flogging Molly (not so much about sailing, but it's mentioned)
Queen Ann's Revenge - Flogging Molly

For a little island flavor:

Great big boat - Taj Mahal






Also, look up "Newfoundland Sailing Music". There is some really great stuff that has come out of Newfoundland and Labrador, great seafaring tradition. Here are a few examples that I think might fit the genere here:

Santiano - Many artists a good one is Shanneyganock but I couldn't find an online version.

Greenland Whale Fishery - Many artists, my copy is by the "The Celtic Connection"

Rollin' of the sea - Irish Descendants






Theresa Maria - Fine Crowd


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Argyle38 said:


> Santiano - Many artists a good one is Shanneyganock but I couldn't find an online version.


Ta da (Kingston Trio - I knew about this one.)






En Francais


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not going to make my top 10, but qualifies:


----------



## Zephuros (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, those were great, especially the Shiver Me Timbers. Took me back to 5 years of age when asked what I wanted to be I said "A beach bum". But that was before I discovered sailboats. Sinbad was my hero. Scheherazade my favorite music, even today. 
I knew a guy in LA in the 60's that had a full reel (remember reel to reel?) of old sailing ditties. One I remember begins "Hoist the sails me hardies, and water the decks with brine, bend to the oars you lousy (rhyme needed here), the rest gets worse. 
I remember others, but that was the nicest one.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Lots of great songs in this thread. Looks like I'll be making another donation to iTunes today.

I posted a while back about some more obscure sailing songs here: The Best Sailing Songs You've Never Heard.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

(I admit, I am a Deadhead)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That last one deserve to be listen on the original, I mean when they were young:






Songs last forever and not always are performed better when their authors get older


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

PCP said:


> That last one deserve to be listen on the original, I mean when they were young:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, true. Thanks- I like the older version better too.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, one more I forgot- one of my favorites:


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Zephuros said:


> Wow, those were great, especially the Shiver Me Timbers. Took me back to 5 years of age when asked what I wanted to be I said "A beach bum". But that was before I discovered sailboats. Sinbad was my hero. Scheherazade my favorite music, even today.
> I knew a guy in LA in the 60's that had a full reel (remember reel to reel?) of old sailing ditties. One I remember begins "Hoist the sails me hardies, and water the decks with brine, bend to the oars you lousy (rhyme needed here), the rest gets worse.
> I remember others, but that was the nicest one.


Ha! That's funny. I enjoyed your childhood story, too. Yes, I remember reel to reels...used to have one.

I used to practically live in one of the trees in our front yard. My dad had planted 3 of them, one was straight up, another was pulled over at a 45 degree angle, and the last was pulled over parallel to the ground. When they got about 5 years old, they were huge, and wonderful climbing trees. I sat in the 45 degree tree all the time (used to run up it barefooted) and pretended to be on a sailing ship. Good memories. I think that's why I liked Pirates of the Caribbean so much...it reminded me of my childhood.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is like Puff the Magic Dragon an old song, a lot older and it takes also sailing in a figurative way, but what a big performance by Bessie Griffin:


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't know how I forgot this one...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

World Party- Ship Of Fools


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sailing, Rod Stewart


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beer Drinkers and Sail Raisers, Hanna's Reef
Life on a Boat by Gene Mitchell
French Kissing Life, by Kenny Chesney

The first two are a little on the corny side, but I love the lyrics. The third one is one of my alltime favorite songs to listen to on the water. With one of the alltime great sailing lyrics "french kissing life square in the mouth sailing out on the sea". There are about 4 or 5 songs (including Magic, Soul of a Sailor, Somewhere in the Sun) that are sailing specific on Chesney's "Be As you Are" album.

Other favorite sailing songs:

Into the Mystic, Van Morrison
Sailing Away from the Madness, Kelly Mcguire
Sloop John B, Beach Boys
Ride Captain Ride, Blues Image
The Sun and the Wind, Gene Mitchell
Local Knowledge, Hanna's Reef
Out on the Ocean by Rick Steffen (Not sailing specific but a great on the water song)


----------



## Zephuros (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't matter the era or genre or even if you like them, I will sort them out. Beaches, oceans, and particularly stinkpots don't count. The song needs to be about sailing or sailors, but it doesn't have to be in the title.


Shrimpboats by Jo Stafford, 1951. There is an oddity here: I was 5 in Savannah, Ga when this song came out. She mentions sails in the song but upon researching shrimp boats, the 1950 era boats didn't seem to have any sails, they looked to be just smaller versions of today's boats. I'm hoping the author was older and reminiscing about HIS childhood. I found some 1910 boats with sails but these were very different boats.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Rock is great but let's hear something different:


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Geez, after 12 pages of responses I can't believe you guys left out this classic historical song! Back in my big band days, we would always always include this in the set list for any waterfront venues, including Schaffer's Canal House (recently reopened, by the way), St. Michaels, Rehoboth Beach, etc. As a general rule, the drunker we were, the better uke


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

How about some Steely Dan






Well the danger on the rocks has surely past, still I remain tied to the mast...


----------



## TheTardis (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, so many great songs have already been thrown out there. So this is a stretch:
Hard Luck Woman - KISS


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Been away for a day or so. Some great new stuff !! 

Have to admit that I'm having a hard time with qualifying some of the instrumentals. Maybe I'm not creative enough.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## LoboPops (Jul 28, 2012)

OK, I've spent almost all day and all of tonight on this one thread. I have to admit it is one of my all time favorites on SN. I want to thank Minnewaska and all the contributers to this thread for a great day. I've been feeling landlocked all day and it really helped.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Keep it on a roll. Did we miss this classic?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> Been away for a day or so. Some great new stuff !!
> 
> Have to admit that I'm having a hard time with qualifying some of the instrumentals. Maybe I'm not creative enough.


I guess that composition for ship horns is a difficult one to qualify I find it very funny

A more easy one from a composer singer that I like a lot : Wainwright the III






This is part of an interesting compilation about "Pirate Ballads, Sea Songs and Chanteys": Rogue's Gallery

Rogue's Gallery: Pirate Ballads, Sea Songs and Chanteys is a compilation album of sea shanties performed by a wide array of artists, ranging from Sting to Bryan Ferry, representing a variety of genres. The artists cover a large number of diverse songs of the sea, at times adding elements traditionally attributed to other types of music. The majority of the pop performers had not been known to be familiar with the sea shanty as a separate genre. The Rcord was produces by: Hal Wilner, Gore Verbinski, Johnny Depp & Brett Gurewitz.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP said:


> ...A more easy one from a composer singer that I like a lot : Wainwright the III....


Not being played with my daughter aboard.......


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> Not being played with my daughter aboard.......


Well, it is one for sailors made by sailors

Believe it or not it is a traditional sailor's song:

*It is possible that this song was inspired by an actual event, where a female convict (Charlotte Badger), sailing on the colonial brigantine Venus, convinced members of the crew to commandeer the vessel, sailing from Port Dalrymple in Van Diemens Land (now Tasmania) in 1806*






Have some more from the same album and from favorite singers of mine, Nick Cave and Bryan Ferry:











here you can explore the rest of the Album that has some great sea songs:

qqqqhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTj-8waBk7E&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=RD03cWDVQ3xqRNY

You have to go to the address with the q out and you will have a gallery with 10 songs. If I post only the address it will go to not to a gallery but only to the first song.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, this one violates all the rules, but my 23 year old son put me up to this. He suggested this one (warning: language). His explanation is that rappers film a lot of videos on boats, even though their song topics have nothing to do with anything nautical. So this video is a parody of that:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I should have banned rap in the intial post rules.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

No time to go through 14 pages of this, so sorry if it's already been posted:

Ten Thousand Miles Away
The version by John Kraus, from "Donkey off a Dead Horse"

Here's a short sample:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bubble....... that's original, best I recall. Thanks!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Clearly references "wind in my sails" "catch a warm trade wind" Still, probably a metaphor, but I'm going to keep it.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

There's just not enough accordians and females in here.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Lot of interesting songs here. Please forgive this question if it has been already asked but... Is it possible to take a song off of this thread and create a MP3 file so it can be replayed on an iPod? or do you have to go to I Tunes and download it there? I'm not savy in the ways of the iPod and am in need of some advice.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capttb said:


> There's just not enough accordians and females in here.


For sure. However, the song doesn't mention anything about sailing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

GeorgeB said:


> Lot of interesting songs here. Please forgive this question if it has been already asked but... Is it possible to take a song off of this thread and create a MP3 file so it can be replayed on an iPod? or do you have to go to I Tunes and download it there? I'm not savy in the ways of the iPod and am in need of some advice.


No idea how, but assume it would be illegal. Most of the youtube rebroadcasts must be as well.

I'm just buying the song I like on iTunes.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I was afraid of that. Napster was way before I got the iPod. I do the iTune thing now, but some of these more obscure songs I'm not sure are even there. Besides, call me cheap but I don't think I want to spend a buck for an original, unabridged "Popeye the Sailor Man".


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

capttb said:


> T*here's just not enough accordians and females in here.*


Well, you're half-right.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> For sure. However, the song doesn't mention anything about sailing


 It mentions "a salty old dog of the sea" with a silver tongue or some such, and your original post did say sailing or sailors. Powerboaters and fishermen smell funny so he must be a sailor.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capttb said:


> There's just not enough accordians and females in here.
> 
> well I think we can add some sirens
> 
> ...


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

I couldn't find Little Feat's version, so Robert Palmer will have to do...


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

Always loved this song, Grand dad wasn't a sailor but insipred me just the same and I always think about him when I hear it... damn something in my eye again


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capttb said:


> It mentions "a salty old dog of the sea" with a silver tongue or some such, and your original post did say sailing or sailors. Powerboaters and fishermen smell funny so he must be a sailor.


As long as we all believe the referenced Sailor is sailing a sailboat, its in.

I agree, stinkpotters smell bad, so it should be easy to tell the difference.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP said:


> well I think we can add some sirens
> 
> I don't know if Sirens count. They have always been on sailors imagination .


That's a loooooong stretch. Songs about booze and money would count too. _But they don't...._.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> That's a loooooong stretch. Songs about booze and money would count too. _But they don't...._.


Ok, Sirens will be out but it is not a fair comparison with boose or money. Sirens are sea creatures that lived only in the imagination of old sailors. Boose or money are real and not specific to sailor's imagination.

*"Song to the Siren"

On the floating, shapeless oceans
I did all my best to smile
til your singing eyes and fingers
drew me loving into your eyes.

And you sang "Sail to me, sail to me;
Let me enfold you."

Here I am, here I am waiting to hold you.
Did I dream you dreamed about me?
Were you here when I was full sail?

Now my foolish boat is leaning, broken love lost on your rocks.
For you sang, "Touch me not, touch me not, come back tomorrow."
Oh my heart, oh my heart shies from the sorrow.
I'm as puzzled as a newborn child.
I'm as riddled as the tide.
Should I stand amid the breakers?
Or shall I lie with death my bride?

Hear me sing: "Swim to me, swim to me, let me enfold you."
"Here I am. Here I am, waiting to hold you."*

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP said:


> Ok, Sirens will be out but it is not a fair comparison with boose or money. Sirens are sea creatures that lived only in the imagination of old sailors. Boose or money are real and not specific to sailor's imagination.


I should have said that sailors imagine MORE booze and money.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kind of dark...and not one for the boatdrinks mixtape...but we have to get some Rush aboard...

Canadian power trio Rush from the album "Caress of Steel" Side B lyrics by Peart

"No One At the Bridge"

Crying back to consciousness
The coldness grips my skin
The sky is pitching violently
Drawn by shrieking winds
Seaspray blurs my vision
Waves roll by so fast
Save my ship of freedom
I’m lashed helpless to the mast

Remembering when first I held
The wheel in my own hands
I took the helm so eagerly
And sailed for distant lands
But now the sea’s too heavy
And I just . . . I just don’t understand
Why must my crew desert me?
When I need . . . I need a guiding hand…

Call out for direction
And there’s no one there to steer
Shout out for salvation
But there’s no one there to hear
Cry out supplication
For the maelstrom is near
Scream out desperation
But no one cares to hear


I also like alot of these songs everyone has posted...and also Robert Plant's version of "ship of fools"...


----------



## CaptainQuiet (Nov 19, 2012)

This a great thread for a rainy day. One that I didn't see mentioned was the Dave Mathews live cover of Lyle's great song "If I had a boat"


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Billy Bones - Wind On The Beam.
Eileen Quinn - Get Me Through This Night + almost any others she does, she is a sailor.
Michael McCloud - Chasin' The Wind.
Carl Peachy - Costa Rica Calling, Marathon By Midnight, he is also a sailor in Key West.
Bertie Higgins - Key Largo.
Rod Stewart - Sailing.
James Taylor - Terra Nova.
Joe Bennet - We're All Sailors.
Gene Mitchell - No More, Sail Away.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Heart of the Ocean - Gaelic Storm






Fisherman's Blues The Waterboys






"The Fisherman's Song" The Bedlam Boys






The Dubliners - Go To Sea No More






Carminho / Meu Amor Marinheiro






Rounding Cape Horn Theme






Stormy Waters - Mockingbird Hill


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank You to all who have shared, with all of us, what is so special to you! What a wonderful gift, tis the Season!!!!!

Earl and Myrna
S/V "ROSA"


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks, it is a pleasure. Let me share one of the songs I like more with you: Amsterdam It is in French but the words are translated so you can follow the song. The guy was a famous Belgian singer and a sailor (for many years) that just left everything to sail away with his boat to the Marquise Islands. He had bad luck and died from cancer shortly after have arrived there. Really a sad thing.


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

PCP said:


> Thanks, it is a pleasure. Let me share one of the songs I like more with you: Amsterdam It is in French but the words are translated so you can follow the song. The guy was a famous Belgian singer and a sailor (for many years) that just left everything to sail away with his boat to the Marquise Islands. He had bad luck and died from cancer shortly after have arrived there. Really a sad thing.
> 
> Dans le Port d Amsterdam Jacques Brel english and french subtitles - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thank You again PCP, what a talent, and a very sad ending to what was just starting to take shape in his sailing adventures.

I am still trying to figure how to post the You Tube videos here on this site.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Leocat66 said:


> I am still trying to figure how to post the You Tube videos here on this site.


It is very simple. Just copy the address on top of the page and post it


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

What a great thread.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chriscross80 said:


> Beach Boys - Kokomo


Thanks for the contribution, but I don't think there is anything about sailing in the song. "Put out to sea" is a maybe, but I can see stinkpotters identifying with that too.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

A favorite and also a traditional old one:






The love that I have chosen I'll therewith be content
And the salt sea shall be frozen before that I repent
Repent it shall I never until the day I dee
But the lowlands of Holland has twined my love and me.

My love lies in the salt sea and I am on the side
It's enough to break a young thing's heart what lately was a bride.
But lately was a bonny bride with pleasure in her e'e.
But the lowlands of Holland has twined my love and me.

My love he built a bonny ship and set her on the sea
With seven score good mariners to bear her company.
But there's three score of them is sunk and three score dead at sea
And the lowlands of Holland has twined my love and me.

My love has built another ship and set her on the main
And nane but twenty mariners all for to bring her hame.
But the weary wind began to rise, the sea began to roll
And my love then and his bonny ship turned withershins about.

Then shall neither quiff come on my head nor comb come in my hair
And shall neither coal nor candlelight shine in my bower mair.
And neither will I marry until the day I dee
For I never had a love but one and he's drowned in the sea.

"Oh hold your tongue my daughter dear, be still and be content.
There's men enough in Galloway; you need not sore lament."
Oh there's men enough in Galloway, alas there's none for me
For I never had a love but one and he's drowned in the sea.

You have to choose the best interpretation because I love them all. I am a fan of what is know called world music and in this case folk music. I know all those bands and singers and even have the complete record collection of one of them so, you choose the best


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Great finds PCP! I looked for a Chieftains song in my cd collection (I have a lot of their CDs) but was surprised that I could not find one about sailing.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smurphny said:


> Great finds PCP! I looked for a Chieftains song in my cd collection (I have a lot of their CDs) but was surprised that I could not find one about sailing.


Well, how about this song:






Probably you don't know that the North of Portugal and Galicia (where the language is Galego, from where the Portuguese language is descendant) have a Celtic heritage? You can find it on the music and dances and even in medieval stone work or in today's gold Jewellery. Portuguese and Irish have a lot in common. we go along quite well.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

When I worked in the construction business, most of our concrete crews were from Portugal. They were awesome workers. I always enjoyed the Portugese wine (too much) at Christmas parties!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smurphny said:


> When I worked in the construction business, most of our concrete crews were from Portugal. They were awesome workers. I always enjoyed the Portugese wine (too much) at Christmas parties!


Regarding that Portuguese Celtic roots (not the only one, we have many roots) do you believe I have found a Portuguese traditional song about fisherman and the sea, played by the Chieftains and a Portuguese musician (Alvaro Pereira)? This is a only instrumental version but it is normally sung. The title would translate like this: "Tony, don't go to the sea".

By the way, the instrument that is played by Julio Pereira (the arrangement is also his) it is a Portuguese traditional one, the Cavaquinho. I bet that you now better a ukulele, Hawaii typical instrument, a instrument derived from it...well Portuguese have been everywhere.






A more "normal" and traditional version





Regards

Paulo


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The folk dance is great. In the US, we have almost nothing like this except maybe square dance, which has been largely forgotten. I always admire cultures that do not forget their roots. I would like to sail to the Azores, and had planned to do so some day, but the regulations seem daunting.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smurphny said:


> The folk dance is great. In the US, we have almost nothing like this except maybe square dance, which has been largely forgotten. I always admire cultures that do not forget their roots. I would like to sail to the Azores, and had planned to do so some day, but the regulations seem daunting.


I don't want to go out of topic but Açores is really something you should not miss. I Intend to sail there in a year or two. The culture is strong and they are proud of it. Curiously one of the bigger if not the bigger Folclore festival in Portugal is on Açores. Just put on you tube : Festival folclorico açores. And then try : Racho Folclorico.

Off course Açores has also some great food:

São Jorge's cheese, the sweet and juicy pineapples from Sao Miguel and the aperitif wine from Pico that once reached the table of the Czars, are all compulsory stopping places in a gastronomic itinerary of the Azores.

Gastronomy | Azores - Azores

As you can see popular culture is strong and well and everywhere there are "Ranchos Folcloricos". Around where I live as there are many as everywhere and the kids enjoy participating and that is great.

So, back to topic and to a great Canadian singer and composer:


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The paintings with this are stunning!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That one talks about a barco, this one about a "barquinho" that means little boat and is dedicated to all Brazilian members that seem to be growing in number. The same song, five great interpretations, quite different:


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything by Moby or his Pandora channel is good!!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The Skye Boat Song, a Scottish famous traditional one:


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Alasdair is probably the best Scottish fiddler in the world. We had him and Natalie here in the Adirondacks for a concert last winter. The "Sitting in the Stern..." tune fits the sailing rubric but many of the Scottish songs reference the sea. Sitting in the Stern of a Boat by alasdair fraser | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I tried but I could not hear the song. But I heard others. Excellent musician

Another Scottish old traditional one, the The Mingalay Boat Song.

A love this interpretation by Helen Faherty, a capela.






Other different and great interpretations starting with the great musician that is
Richard Thompson:


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

Many songs by the great Van Morrison, including a personal favorite:





"Into the Mystic".... enjoy.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd second Lightfoot's "Cape Horn"; the offered u-toob iteration was quite a broad interpretation. Then there's "Christian Island (Georgian Bay)" and, IIRC, another somewhere.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Curse of the Traveller - Chris Rea*

Not sure, but I think this qualifies .....


----------



## in limbo (Dec 22, 2012)

Csy wooden ships/ lady of the island /lee shore


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice recent adds!! Especially like the Christmas/Sailing combo.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

This is a bloody good one Not the song, but the Movie/song together.

By the wolverines an Australian band.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP said:


> This is a bloody good one Not the song, but the Movie/song together.
> 
> By the wolverines an Australian band.




That was a good dose of meds for the winter blues. Thanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Probably not many of you have heard of "Trooper", a Canadian band out of Vancouver that had a pretty good run as an opening act in the 70s.. for my money one of the more underrated bands of the era.

This song isn't strictly sailing, but it's a close qualifier...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Late add. (I think)

"......bought a boat and sailed off in it......"

YouTube


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Great thread, Minnewaska !!!

With the fresh snowfall just what I needed against the winter blues. Now there is one song that I missed and very much like in the version by the Pardeys:

YACHT CLUB BAR

I love to sit around the yacht club bar and talk about the things we're going to do.
I love to sit around the yacht club bar because it doesn't move.
The swells are big and the winds are high but that don't bother me.
Cause I never get lost and my tummy doesn't toss 
It's a wonderful life on the sea.
My boat it is a big one boys. My crew it is the best.
We race around the entrance buoy beating all the rest.
We're the first ones home with a bent elbow and a powerful salt spray thirst.
We sit around and drink all night and see who comes in first.

Chorus- I love to sit around the yacht club bar

I took her out one Sunday, we got about five miles out
The wind it was a screaming, right dead out of the south.
The waves they must have been two feet high, the swells at least one more.
I'm so lost and my tummy is tossed, I'll never get back to the shore.

My head it was a reeling, my feet got tangled up.
Those damn old sheets were everywhere, just trying to trip me up.
The halyard broke, the boom fell down, the main took off like a bird.
Mayday was my final cry as I dived beneath my berth.

My sailing days are over, cause of that great scare.
You others take a warning, and don't you go out there.
There's winds and seas and swells so high, how can you stay afloat.
Be like me and drink to the sea and don't untie your boat.



And then obviously for all French speakers (and bilingualists) :

"Dans Le Port D'Amsterdam", probably the most powerful description of sailors by the immortal Jaques Brel:






Beyond the Sea is great. The original version by Charles Trenet is what plays in my mind when I'm on the way to the water


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've only gone through a few of the pages here, but I haven't seen reference to Jimmy Buffett's "The Captain and the Kid." One of my favorites. To me, the older version has more "feeling" in it than the later one, but I like them both.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Zac Brown, "Knee Deep" and "Where the Boat Leaves From"


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Louis Louis by the Seattle Wailers


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't see this one (but I can't see all the vids; sorry if it's a repeat):

Fiddler's Green


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Great adds folks. 

I was missing the latest posts more recently, because I set my SN options to display 100 posts per page. There are now so many youtube links, it was crashing every computer I tried to open it on!! Love it. I set it back to 10, just to bring this up. 

Keep em coming.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've even lost track of submissions. This one make it yet? Just stole the idea from another thread here.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

OK, finally got all the way through, and found my number one suggestion (Southern Cross) was the last add! Amazing nobody else thought of it in 9+ months! I saw this thread for the first time yesterday. I know the thread is really only about the music, but for Southern Cross I prefer this video version:





Also, for something new, I don't believe anybody mentioned Vahevala, by Loggins & Messina:





OMG, when I think that Vahevala is over 40 years old!


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anybody identify the boat in the Southern Cross vid above?


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Bilbo's Last Song - Tolkien Gateway

Day is ended, dim my eyes, 
but journey long before me lies. 
Farewell, friends! I hear the call. 
The ship's beside the stony wall. 
Foam is white and waves are grey; 
beyond the sunset leads my way. 
Foam is salt, the wind is free; 
I hear the rising of the Sea.

Farewell, friends! The sails are set, 
the wind is east, the moorings fret. 
Shadows long before me lie, 
beneath the ever-bending sky, 
but islands lie behind the Sun 
that I shall raise ere all is done; 
lands there are to west of West, 
where night is quiet and sleep is rest.

Guided by the Lonely Star, 
beyond the utmost harbour-bar, 
I'll find the havens fair and free, 
and beaches of the Starlit Sea. 
Ship, my ship! I seek the West, 
and fields and mountains ever blest. 
Farewell to Middle-earth at last. 
I see the Star above my mast!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank to travelineasy on another thread, there is a late edition to the sailing specific songs.

Harry Nilsson, Everybody's Talkin'

"...Backing off of the North East wind,
Sailing on summer breeze
And skipping over the ocean like a stone."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another late submission:

Freddie McGregor, Big Ship


----------



## faiaoaehe (Nov 29, 2013)

Jethro Tull Sailor

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Storm front billy joel


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Robin Trower's version of "Sailing"; Trower's "Sail On" is also good


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice adds MulitG. Unfortunately, while I'm a big Billy Joel fan, I don't see how Storm Front refers to Sailing or Sailors. Keep the ideas coming. I have a two hour long mix of my favs we play all the time!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

In the second verse he talks about the fact he is sailing and has been sailing a long time on this ocean. BILLY JOEL LYRICS - Storm Front


----------



## faiaoaehe (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...AD9OoQVA0wcxo8I6436RMyQ&bvm=bv.71778758,d.aWw

FinnBrothers Six Months In A Leaky Boat


----------



## faiaoaehe (Nov 29, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heather_Nova

A little info about the artist and a song

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...6YGADA&usg=AFQjCNHEyHxCjOnBcjWK9N1QHSAh5pcNqQ

The Good Ship Moon


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## sethpool (Jul 28, 2014)

When I finally sail away forever, I'll be playing You're So Cool by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Not specific, I guess, but good for under sail:

http://youtube.com/-3d6yORDZgw
http://youtube.com/pJFcYkDX-80


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

But we can try the classical music too. 

The Onedin Line - 
Aram Khatchaturian - Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia

The movie theme





The real piece


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I appreciate the effort, but the thread is to find songs about sailing or sailors. Good for under sail and classical music sound a bit suspicious.  Can't open the youtube links at anchor. If you think they qualify, could you post their titles.


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

Fisherman's Blues , Water Boys. Sorry I now see this one has been nominated , so I second it .


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, after 22 pages I didn't see these











and a couple about grandpas who were sailors


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Heh, Funny how sometimes you don't really see the previous post...

The White Ship- H.P. Lovecraft
Sail On, Sailor- Beach Boys, Youtube has a great version with Beach Boys and Ray Charles
Land Ho- The Doors
Save The Whales- Country Joe McDonald

and interestingly, I saw a bunch of versions of Skye Boat Song, but didn't see Johnny Mathis' version, which was the first one I heard (back in 1970?)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just added a new one myself! Harry Belefonte, Kingston Town.

Remember, the rules require that it reference sailing or sailors, not just boats, water, etc.


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

Highwayman by Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson and Waylon Jennings

I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide
And with the sea I did abide.
I sailed a schooner round the Horn to Mexico
I went aloft and furled the mainsail in a blow
And when the yards broke off they said that I got killed
But I am living still.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you know that Pete Townshend is a sailor?

"A Little Is Enough" is not a song about sailing, but in one of the verses, sailing is used as a metaphor:

"Just like a sailor heading into the seas,
There's a gale blowing in my face.
High winds scare me but I need the breeze,
And I can't head for any other place.

"Life would seem so easy on the other tack,
But even a hurricane won't turn me back.
You might be an island on the distant horizon,
But the little I see, looks like heaven to me,

"And I don't care if the ocean gets rough.
Just a little is enough."


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Couldn't list all the sea shanties and whaling songs I just saw on youtube, but this one surprised me. Didn't see it mentioned previously and it's not a cover

Sailing- Rod Stewart


----------



## GrantB (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe I missed it, but this classic from a former member of the Midland Bay Sailing Club certainly qualifies.

youtube.com/watch?v=kd2LnSC7rnw

Christian Island (Georgian Bay), ©1972 by Gordon Lightfoot 

I'm sailing down the summer wind
I got whiskers on my chin
And I like the mood I'm in
As I while away the time of day
In the lee of Christian Island

Tall and strong she dips and reels
I call her Silver Heels
And she tells me how she feels
She's a good old boat and she'll stay afloat
Through the toughest gales and keep smiling
But for one more day she would like to stay
In the lee of Christian Island

I'm sailing down the summer day
Where fish and seagulls play
I put my troubles all away
And when the gale comes up I'll fill my cup
With the whiskey of the highlands
She's a good old ship and she'll make the trip
From the lee of Christian Island

Tall and strong she slips along
I sing for her a song
And she leans into the wind
She's a good old boat and she'll stay afloat
Through the toughest gales and keep smilin'
When the summer ends we will rest again
In the lee of Christian Island

When the summer ends we will rest again
In the lee of Christian Island


----------



## tractor (Sep 5, 2015)

Kaptein - Kurt Darren - if for no other reason than a good laugh


----------

